# How Did You Get Started?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

View attachment 26905


How did you get started in the trade?

Share your story!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It was the early 80's and the economy was tight and I had just started a new year in school because I had been unable to find work over the summer break. A bloke I know said "Do you want to come work with me plastering? (Ausie term for drywall) Well I hated school so I was out of there, it was only later that I figured out what I had got myself into.


----------



## gn87berner (Jan 3, 2016)

much respect Gaz...I'm from the same era. times so tough the military wouldn't take you with out a long wait.... if they had taken me easily. I would never have been called a pigeon trainer. because if you aren't looking like one you aren't taping lol 
I went to job corps and in the painting trade since I was tall I got to spot the nails on 8' lids.(from the floor) haha I hated I was tall, because I got the high work...at first. then I worked with a guy named 2 bucket Bill because 1 kick bucket was too short for him to pick 8' angles so he would stack 2.
later I got a job stocking for trim carpenters, again early 80's things were starting to open up. we had to wait for the texture guys to finish so we could stock and we would spark up before it was legal in our state and I would boast give me that knife and I would cut acoustic poorly
later me and a buddy moved to texas not knowing anybody and lived at the lake for months...he got a job as a framer the 1st day and when we drove through the subdivision I saw a rig... went in and said you need a helper? they said have you ever run a 6..I said yes( not a lie) and got a job 5 bucks an hr in 84 as texture hand

at that time an old taper told me never learn to run the tube because it will be hard to break away from the money you can make running the gun . 

if you could break away.. what would you choose to do


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

My dad was a plasterer and his brother was a plasterer and their dad was a plasterer so after I left school and spent a year doing nothing my dad came home from work 1 day and said that's it, you're starting work with me tomorrow. So 22 years later here I am still going


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Started out as a paint sprayer come panel beater, Then went to work for my Uncle doing the same sort of stuff living in a caravan!
Then my dad asked if I wanted a job painting and decorating so I said f*ck it I will give that a go!
He ended up buying a used taping set and we/I tried to tape some houses(Wouldn't want to c them) Then went out on my own then back with my father a few years later and we had about 10 guys on the payroll 
After that we just argued all the time so I said I'm off on my own and have been since!:thumbsup:
Best thing I did was getting away then as we have a good relationship now or I think it would have been screwed!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I started in the early 80s, as well. My brother-in-law was already in drywall & he talked me into trying it. The company I went to work for didn't have much of a training program (bad enough to make Mr Willys cringe!). Interestingly enough, the owner of that company is now a PA State Senator. I had a total of 2 weeks of "official" training, then worked with another crew, then on my own within 2 months of being hired.
 So, I'm right with you Vanman, I wouldn't want to go back to see my early work either! :whistling2:
Now in my 33rd year, I can honestly say I enjoy the trade. I rarely do production work anymore (let that for the younger ones like Mr Moore!), but mostly do additions, basements, & lots of repair work. All stuff I hated when I first started. 
I think it's a great trade & am happy to have my son working with me!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I started getting drug off to work by my dad in the early 70's. I remember sitting in a 1970 Ford Ranchero during the Nixon gas crisis. I'd sleep in the bathtub until the ceiling was up and I'd practice nailing and I'd scrap the house. I made a picket sign once which got my butt beat. I graduated up to the scrap truck and then the stocking crews. We were the largest production residential shop in Northern California. In 1978 we hung 100 homes in a week. The day after I graduated I was given a note to go join the union and they let me make payments as it was $265. I started at $4 and hour and gas was 50 cents a gallon. My dad was general manager and in 1980 went back East and took an estimating class to learn commercial work. When I was 21 we did a 7 story Hilton hotel. In 1985 I was foreman on a Marriot in Berkeley and by 26 I was doing the shell of a 10 story highrise. When my dad retired in 1996 I quit and went to work for another company that I would get loaned out to when we were slow. Then I taught Apprenticeship from 2002 to 2007 and went back into the field doing hospitals until 2012 when I retired. I really miss the challenge of getting a big set of plans and specs and building it in my head. However, my EFI guys challenge me now and I get to be support for my family. I get up and cook bacon for my son in law who has been putting in 60 hour weeks at Tesla's Gigafactory.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> I started in the early 80s, as well. My brother-in-law was already in drywall & he talked me into trying it. The company I went to work for didn't have much of a training program (bad enough to make Mr Willys cringe!). Interestingly enough, the owner of that company is now a PA State Senator. I had a total of 2 weeks of "official" training, then worked with another crew, then on my own within 2 months of being hired.
> So, I'm right with you Vanman, I wouldn't want to go back to see my early work either! :whistling2:
> Now in my 33rd year, I can honestly say I enjoy the trade. I rarely do production work anymore (let that for the younger ones like Mr Moore!), but mostly do additions, basements, & lots of repair work. All stuff I hated when I first started.
> I think it's a great trade & am happy to have my son working with me!


Younger??? Moore is older than me!:yes:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Back in my high school days I worked at a small neighborhood grocery store for minimum wage. One day a regular customer approached me and mentioned that he noticed that I worked a lot for a kid my age and I was fairly tall, and asked me if I wanted to try something new that summer. He promised to double my wage(which he did). I remember loving going out to lunch every day and rocking out to April Wine and Night Ranger on the jobsite. I learned a lot that first year. My duties included pre filling, spotting screws, wiping tape, rolling and glazing, installing bead(metal in those days), and running the angle box. I would also take the sheet count and calculate the footage price on the way over to drop off the bill. One time he got on me about a bead I put on wrong and I walked off the job. That night he showed up at the park where I was playing pick up hockey(he knew I would be there, I was a major rink rat) and asked me to come back to work the next day. I almost got away:jester: After about a year and a half, his wife took a job out of town and I went to work for the company he subbed from. I still work there to this day!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> Younger??? Moore is older than me!:yes:


 
Sorry Vanman, I said that tongue-in-cheek. Although Moore probably is younger than I am. :whistling2:
 I know there are plenty of guys my age & older that still do production work, I just enjoy the slower pace of the repair jobs! :thumbup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> Interestingly enough, the owner of that company is now a PA State Senator


It seems we started in the same place.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Spent the first half of my life working in the meat industry (seasonal) and at the same time and in the off season did just about every job imaginable (except taping), then in 95 got made redundant, before that I had just sold a good house and bought an old derelict house to gut out and restore, it was impossible to get a job with hundreds of others made redundant as well so I had to do the boarding and taping myself, then some idiot said sh!t you made a good job of that.....why don't you do that for a living, I said F*** off it's a C*** of a job, pardon the french but thats exactly what I said word for word  
So I started out on my own from day one and were self taught, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed and there weren't any jobs around unless you had brains so it's probably the best thing I could have ever done :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Spent the first half of my life working in the meat industry (seasonal) and at the same time and in the off season did just about every job imaginable (except taping), then in 95 got made redundant, before that I had just sold a good house and bought an old derelict house to gut out and restore, it was impossible to get a job with hundreds of others made redundant as well so I had to do the boarding and taping myself, then some idiot said sh!t you made a good job of that.....why don't you do that for a living, I said F*** off it's a C*** of a job, pardon the french but thats exactly what I said word for word
> So I started out on my own from day one and were self taught, I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed and there weren't any jobs around unless you had brains so it's probably the best thing I could have ever done :thumbsup:


Aye but u had a Scottish wife to keep u right!:thumbup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I was 15 and lived in government care your options were school or work and i couldnt deal with school just sat there and talked and messed about......at this stage i loved a slab of scotch every fri night so thought work will pay for my piss started apprenticeship was qualified shy of 20 have worked for myself ever since slowly growing at age 25 with 10 years on my belt......still learning every day


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Aye but u had a Scottish wife to keep u right!:thumbup:


Yeah and can I just say thanks a fricken lot Scotland .....You can have her back now :sneaky2:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> It seems we started in the same place.:yes:


 
It really is a small world! 
I was there less than a year when my brother-in-law started his own company. I went with him as the finisher for the company. So, with less than 1 year experience, I was the head finisher! 

As I look back, I'm more convinced then ever that the apprentice/journeyman programs that Mr Willys talks about are a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I was on the the job with my Dad every chance he would let me come with him from the age of 8. At the time I didn't know WTH he was doing!! I just liked going to work with the old man.:yes: In the early to mid seventies my Dad had a 10 -15 man crew that worked all over the state ..I didn't see him much in those days. So by the early eighties he had cut the workers and was working closer to home . That's when he started bringing me to work with him on weekends and the summer months .

In 1984 In the 10th grade I was two grades behind.. I quit School at the age of 15 . 
My old man threw me in the truck !!! and there hasn't been a day since that I haven't laid my hands on a piece of sheetrock!! 

I'm 48 now... I love this trade!! I hate this trade!! :yes:


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I graduated on a Friday in 1998 from high school and started drywalling with a deacon form my church the following Monday. I hated the idea of going to college so that was enough to convince to me learn the trade. Did it for 12 years full-time until the recession caught up with my boss' company. After that I started going back to school part-time. Now I am a full-time student at the University of Michigan doing a Master's Degree in Social Work. Can't tell you how many times I wished I was drywalling instead of school. But I am looking forward to a new career while drywalling on the side for the love of it.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Started in 2009 mixing buckets, moving the mud around, and rough sanding for 10 finisher in a 56 unit condo building. They liked when i sanded, I liked doing the ceiling screws on the stilts. By the time we were on the ground floor I got my first trowels! 

sure do miss sanding for 10 though :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Wimpy65 said:


> It really is a small world!
> I was there less than a year when my brother-in-law started his own company. I went with him as the finisher for the company. So, with less than 1 year experience, I was the head finisher!
> 
> As I look back, I'm more convinced then ever that the apprentice/journeyman programs that Mr Willys talks about are a great idea! :thumbsup:


I started my labor career working on farms from the age of 12-18. 
Then I had three years as and apprentice carpenter/concrete form setter before getting drafted by a journeyman hanger/ framer who took me to Smuckers, where I spent less than a year. 
I stayed on with him moving through a couple DC's before going sub. 
We teamed together full time for eight years or so. 
Then I went back to being and apprentice in the finishing trade and worked my way to journeyman.
There may not be a union presence around here to enforce standards but competent subcontractors police their own. Most everyone in the trade knows everyone in the trade. 
I never collected unemployment.


----------



## Custom Drywall (Jun 23, 2015)

I started in 2004 at age 18. The line the guy gave me was " if you are willing you learn I and willing to teach you". I worked with him on 3 jobs in the 7 years i worked for him. I got tossed into the crew of drunks he hired that needed a helper. I learned how NOT to hang board from them. Finally was given the reigns and ran the hanging crew keeping 3 sets of tapers working every week with no complaints from them. Those tapers were the biggest cry babies i ever seen. I was paid .15/ft taxable and the rest of the crew was paid hourly, which came out of my rate, and forced me to be a **** and push them hard to make my money so everyone hated me. which was the way the "boss" wanted it. But anyways i got pissed off near the end and walked out started my own thing in 2012 and never looked back.


----------



## Knockdown king (Mar 6, 2016)

I do not remember a day of my life were i wasn't dealing with drywall i would work on my father's crew on the weekends and summer break. Oh god i hated summer break while my friends enjoyed being home i was taking out the scraps of the hangers to the dumpster until i was strong enough to sink nails i started hanging closets by the age of 15 i was a full blown hanger lol


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Got started with my dad the summer before 3rd grade when I was 7. Would go around and spot the bottom screws and tape around pipes. Then I would kick around a bucket and do the top screws. The next year/summer I would do that and run the bottoms of the angles and finish short joints etc. The following year I learned how to finish everything else. I would say that I mastered how to finish everything by the time I was 12 I guess. Pretty much every summer and any day off I was finishing. Once I got my degree I decided to help my dad run the business as my brother got out of it when the economy crashed. Now I can say we are doing pretty good at the moment.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Came to Canada in 2003 with a bachelor degree in Physics, with the intention to make my Masters and Phd.. i just smile when i remembered that.. 

I was told that studying is free here and was shocked with the $$$ i have to pay. and i had a family.. so i was told to take a loan, and i will never take a loan or deal with interest, later i knew that this is what they meant by free education, ie loan ! 

so i decided to find some work to support my family, and i found a construction company, worked as laborer for $10/h.

was asked to help this old taper man so i was pushing the scaffold almost all day, and sanding between coats by sponge only! 

i asked him to teach me and he agreed but he said i yell ! i said yell as much as u want, anyways he did teach me the very hard way, bucket and 10" trowel and 6" knife. 

bucket follows u wherever you are, you take from the bucket using 6" and spread it on the trowel and coat ... i hated everything ...

then he left and i was asked to continue taping, i said i donno how ! the GC said: its okay just keep plugging !! so i did and it was very very bad.

anyways i started learning on my own , the hardest way, then i wanted to do my own business so i was thinking of a name, and my main business would be fixing door handle holes, small student houses patches, light stuff, so i saw bob the builder cartoon, so i said aha bob the fixer !! 

Got myself an Astro van, and put some stickers on it with phone number, slowly slowly i started doing rooms and basements half price, i tell the customer i need double time but you pay half price, and all of them agreed, kept growing and learning and here i am ..


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Got started with my dad the summer before 3rd grade when I was 7. Would go around and spot the bottom screws and tape around pipes. Then I would kick around a bucket and do the top screws. The next year/summer I would do that and run the bottoms of the angles and finish short joints etc. The following year I learned how to finish everything else. I would say that I mastered how to finish everything by the time I was 12 I guess. Pretty much every summer and any day off I was finishing. Once I got my degree I decided to help my dad run the business as my brother got out of it when the economy crashed. Now I can say we are doing pretty good at the moment.


you started at 7 and were professional at 12 .....c'mon body add some years


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tried to go fishing when I left school, Went on a 6 week trip to Campbell Islands, Southern ocean, 12hrs on 6hrs off, And nearly died, Spewed and chundered and discovered how bad sea sickness could be. Its rough in winter down that part of the world I will never forget it. So that career choice failed, When I was at school a year earlier some painters working there offered an apprenticeship, The teachers hit me up, I said no way, Im going fishing to make some real money, Well that worked out well didn't it :no:

So now that I was nearly dead, White as a ghost, skinny as stick, I didn't know how I was going to put gas in my car so went and knocked on the painters door and said im keen as, Got anything to do, Give me anything and I will do it all day long. Week later he called back and said I couldnt believe what you said, A young person came out and said that??? How would you like a trial for an apprenticeship, I was stoked, $5.50 an hr, That will get gas in my car.

So I did that and battled away, Got glandular fever and that knocked shet out of me but keep going, Getting yelled at everyday, Yes that kind of boss, if you behaved like that now you would get a personal grievance claim on you and it would cost.

I wanted out, The boat was full of dropkicks talking to you like shet and now I had another boss doing the same, I dreamed and dreamed of doing my own thing, Oh the peace that would be, Working on my own, Absolute heaven but could I do it?? The fire within was lit.

So I did the painting in 2.5years, My hrs were up because we worked most weekends and I timed it about a year before hand to get my 5000 hrs then bolt to polytech to do the pre trade building course, That would be me, A painter and a builder, Great combo one more apprentice ship to do and I would be free.

So I did that but had to work weekends painting for money, So I did, Got all the work I could wish for and some, Finished the course and was doing some building work experience and had a job building lined up but the boss was another screaming idiot who wouldn't explain anything just bark at you, (Think he was going broke) So I left smartly and figured well I can put the board on the wall, I can paint it, Imaging if could plaster it as well, I should learn that then go finish my building apprenticeship.

There was a 12 week course on plasterboard fixing and finishing in another town so I did that, But I knew how to fix the board so really it was a chance to play with knifes and trowels and learn what mud did what so that went very well.

Came back home thinking about looking for a building job but people kept calling, Can you plaster??? Ahh a little bit, Good I have a house for you..................Well back then they actually were doing houses here that moore loves, Two story, Heaps of raking ceilings, Huge stairwell etc etc, I was like Hory shet I cant do this? Can I?? So I priced it, Way to cheap, Figured it out as I went, Did it, Owners were rapt, I did my hardest house first.

Still had heaps of painting work coming (Worked all year doing weekends while doing building course) So Hello, Have you realised yet you have totally set yourself up to do your own thing, Work on your own, Your lifes dream, Away from grumpy bosses that like to speak to you like your sub human, You can paint, do small building repairs, and plaster for $20hr, A apprentice builder got $7 an hr, Time to wake up dip shet and get your self some more gear and a van, The phones ringing so go for it (Well my father had to tell me that, I was a bit slow realising)

So I did, Made very little, Couldn't price and did everything over fussy and pedantic but time ticked on, Often hated the stresses and pressure of self employment but just LOVED doing my own thing. Swung on trowels for a long time but turned 30, It just got harder and harder, Started to look around on computers and all these weird expensive tools that you somehow put mud in and they did things?? Started watching u tube clips of guys running them and could not believe my eyes, I have to get some of these things, So a loan from the bank and 7k later I had a full set of goldblatts, Joined this site and had no idea at all I would eventually learn so much I would actually be able to give advice to others, Its been awesome, It really has, Met some great people, Picked up a few tools, Made a few clips, I never thought that would happen, So if your still reading this and have not fallen asleep bored yet, Thanks DTW and thanks to everyone here ive chatted with over that last few years, Its been the best fun of it all, It really has :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Caz, I read every word. :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Gave me some motivation when i feel like i am always failing thanks caz


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Well done Caz, I read every word. :thumbsup:


 Cheers Gaz, Its been quite a Journey. 



embella plaster said:


> Gave me some motivation when i feel like i am always failing thanks caz


 Mate, Ive lost count of how many times I was going to throw in the towel? But to do what else?

Ive screwed up prices, Had no money for years, Struggled trying to learn things being self taught that's blown prices , Borrowed money, Brought nothing but tools for years, Worked weekends and holidays because I had to both for the money and work demands while friends with jobs had holiday pay and didn't have quotes and paperwork to do after hrs, They could switch off at 5pm, I never could.

But I always paid my bills, Caught up with things eventually, Battled on, im 39 now, built a new home a few years back, Got married, None of my friends with jobs have managed that, Have everything I could ever wish for and more now, Never had one day in 17years doing this I didn't have a job to go and do. so would I do it all again, Hell yes, And looking forward to the next 20 plus of years it, I do my own thing, And its awesome, Keep at it mate and look after whats at home :thumbsup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Good story caz, I can relate to everything you said in the second post also,

I fell into the trap when I was 15 helping a mates boss on school Hollies ...I tried a few jobs in between but not anything really interested me I always wanted to do something with cars but quickly figured out I only want to work on them for pleasure not a job and I didn't like being cramped up in one place day in day out also, so I decided to give dry walling a go as I liked how when I was working with mates boss the guys had a lot of freedom and never in the same place too long 
So I got the yellow pages and called every drywall contractor around to get a job 
Finally had success and got in contact with a contractor who son had a business hanging so I worked with him for a year or so and he started having issues at home so I bailed as he was owing me $$,
Being pretty cluey I picked it up quiet quickly and off I went hanging sheets on my own and help from a mate subcontracting, I started of with a old makita screw gun and a milk crate for a trestle and basic hand tools,
After years of doing this I got asked to start framing out drop ceilings and bulkheads and hang sheets on some jobs... I had seen this done before and didn't look to hard so I bought myself a laser level and nail gun and hammer drill,
Did a lot of reading and asking friends in trade info and started of doing small drop ceilings and bulkheads in 2 story homes to hide plumbing and services from above floors as its concrete floor here....
After years of doing this I got a job contracting for a guy who solely did mansions all 15mill plus homes....I learnt a lot from this guy doing some fantastic ceilings... And helped out with finishing on occasions as wanted to get to next step I moved on and started finding my own builders and payed a finisher I knew to finish for me that was all good till he moved on then I had jobs and no one to finish.... After lots of cowboy finishes with no attention to detail, I then decided I have learn to finish on my own properly as I've done a little here and there over now 10 years i had been doing it so knew enough to get by but not fast enough to do on my own and be profitable . As I was always unhappy of quality of finished work and thought I could do better. So I bought more tools boxes, internal tools banjo and off I went....now it's been a few years of finishing my own work, had a few little tweaks to make on the way but I'm proud of the work I've been putting out and clients are happy and get repeat work.... Now I'm 33 I've got work truck thousands of dollars of tools a few toys a house and fiancé and baby it's been a hard slog but it's been worth it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> you started at 7 and were professional at 12 .....c'mon body add some years


I started as a kid..But I'm still working on that professional part of It!:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Tried to go fishing when I left school, Went on a 6 week trip to Campbell Islands, Southern ocean, 12hrs on 6hrs off, And nearly died, Spewed and chundered and discovered how bad sea sickness could be. Its rough in winter down that part of the world I will never forget it. So that career choice failed, When I was at school a year earlier some painters working there offered an apprenticeship, The teachers hit me up, I said no way, Im going fishing to make some real money, Well that worked out well didn't it :no:
> 
> So now that I was nearly dead, White as a ghost, skinny as stick, I didn't know how I was going to put gas in my car so went and knocked on the painters door and said im keen as, Got anything to do, Give me anything and I will do it all day long. Week later he called back and said I couldnt believe what you said, A young person came out and said that??? How would you like a trial for an apprenticeship, I was stoked, $5.50 an hr, That will get gas in my car.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed reading that Cazna !!:thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

You guys are all so bloody right i get so jelous my friends with there 4 weeks holiday pay.....there tax away......there sick days and rdos....i am on site sluggging away learning every day i winge all the time feel like its so stressfull make no money....i mess up but then i am remember i am 25 with 3 kids a wife a 60 grand truck which i own half 80k in savings and a more stable job then any of my friends if **** goes bad i am the last one to get sacked.......actually no i am not why would u sack yourself


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

5 years is a pretty reasonable amount of time to learn this trade I would say. All we did was hand finish so skills came quickly. Professional may be wrong term? I was very proficient then.... I knew how to do everything by hand- joints, butts, bead, angles, screws, etc. My brother was also taught to finish. Used to be my dad, mom, my brother, myself, and 2 others in our crew. The one guy still works for me by the hour.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> I started as a kid..But I'm still working on that professional part of It!:whistling2:





thefinisher said:


> 5 years is a pretty reasonable amount of time to learn this trade I would say. All we did was hand finish so skills came quickly. Professional may be wrong term? I was very proficient then.... I knew how to do everything by hand- joints, butts, bead, angles, screws, etc. My brother was also taught to finish. Used to be my dad, mom, my brother, myself, and 2 others in our crew. The one guy still works for me by the hour.


ok guys... I think everyone here is a grown up...it's a big difference between going at work with your father and playing with his tools and actually start working. At 7 you have just learned to tie your shoelaces... with all respect don't tell me you effectively start working at that age and proficient by 12 

My father was a framer... I was enjoying going with him on holidays and playing with his tools... doesn't make any difference I knew how to use a hammer ..it was still play not work experience... and I don't add it to my resume 

And

my son is 3 and when I do smth around the house he is so keen to help me..What that this mean ? By 20 can he put 17 years work experience?Do you think is believable?????


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I was four when I first tied my shoe laces.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Really not sure what else to tell you? I guess I was ahead of the game. Could read, write, and do simple math before kindergarten. Started school early also. Not some super kid just had parents that wanted me to know those thinges before school started. I also didn't really have a babysitter growing up. I was taken to the job sites quite often but the summer before 3rd grade is when I started spotting screws with my 4" knife and taping around pipes. I turned 8 a couple months into 3rd grade. I was probably also a bit taller and stronger than most of my age as was my brother... by 12 I was like 5' 11" and by 15 I was 6' 2". 6' 4" now so I grew up quick. Sure helped in sports lol!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Really not sure what else to tell you? I guess I was ahead of the game. Could read, write, and do simple math before kindergarten. Started school early also. Not some super kid just had parents that wanted me to know those thinges before school started. I also didn't really have a babysitter growing up. I was taken to the job sites quite often but the summer before 3rd grade is when I started spotting screws with my 4" knife and taping around pipes. I turned 8 a couple months into 3rd grade. I was probably also a bit taller and stronger than most of my age as was my brother... by 12 I was like 5' 11" and by 15 I was 6' 2". 6' 4" now so I grew up quick. Sure helped in sports lol!


My boy could write, count to 50 and do simple math before 3 yo ( and I can prove it) and never thought he's ahead. 

Have you ever worked for someone else that your father?

I mean it's easy to think you good when you work for your father. Go out and see what real WORK means and after that come back and tell us what age you actually started working ( cause you could be 30yo and still playing the WORK game in your family business)


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

keke said:


> My boy could write, count to 50 and do simple math before 3 yo ( and I can prove it) and never thought he's ahead.
> 
> Have you ever worked for someone else that your father?
> 
> I mean it's easy to think you good when you work for your father. Go out and see what real WORK means and after that come back and tell us what age you actually started working ( cause you could be 30yo and still playing the WORK game in your family business)


6.4 he is a big boy so shut up if I was u!:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Big doesn't mean stronger ......for ex last week big guy (1.9 m and 120kg) should've helped me hang fire prof board ...guess what ....I ended up doing it with a small guy (1.6m,60kg) because big guy couldn't handle it


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I lile working with tall guys because I am really short! Makes it easy to always put his end up first and I always stay low. Then he holds the sheet while I screw off


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Definitely advantage to being tall lol. No stilts for anything 8' 6" and under! Tall does not always equal strong I agree, I did however play college ball.... lifted 4 times a week. Still lift on occasion although I would consider myself out of shape currently. Weighed 245 in college. Bench was 350+, squat was 475, and did 315 on hang clean...was strongest on our team but then again we were baseball players. Alot of the football guys made me look weak lol. And I never needed to work for anyone else. I get paid well and I run things so it isn't a hard decision. All of my finishers have seen me finish so I get the respect. Some DC's have never picked up tools before... I do every day. I also have seem grown men that couldnt spot screws after a year hardly. If you are physically able and willing to learn then I don't think it matters what age you are when you start. If you are worried about my ability I'm sure there are pics or a video of my work on here somewhere lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Definitely advantage to being tall lol. No stilts for anything 8' 6" and under! Tall does not always equal strong I agree, I did however play college ball.... lifted 4 times a week. Still lift on occasion although I would consider myself out of shape currently. Weighed 245 in college. Bench was 350+, squat was 475, and did 315 on hang clean...was strongest on our team but then again we were baseball players. Alot of the football guys made me look weak lol. And I never needed to work for anyone else. I get paid well and I run things so it isn't a hard decision. All of my finishers have seen me finish so I get the respect. Some DC's have never picked up tools before... I do every day. I also have seem grown men that couldnt spot screws after a year hardly. If you are physically able and willing to learn then I don't think it matters what age you are when you start. If you are worried about my ability I'm sure there are pics or a video of my work on here somewhere lol.


When was the last time you finished out a 250 -350 boarder by yourself. ? Or even with a crew? I'd guess seldom if ever! Truck butt contracting is something anyone with a half brain can do in this trade ...if your not breaking your back in this trade your not a real drywall man. Your just a paper pusher.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

keke said:


> ok guys... I think everyone here is a grown up...it's a big difference between going at work with your father and playing with his tools and actually start working. At 7 you have just learned to tie your shoelaces... with all respect don't tell me you effectively start working at that age and proficient by 12
> 
> My father was a framer... I was enjoying going with him on holidays and playing with his tools... doesn't make any difference I knew how to use a hammer ..it was still play not work experience... and I don't add it to my resume
> 
> ...


Why did you quote me in this post? I'm not the one that retired from physical labor at the age of 17 ... I'm still out here busting ass at 48.. And will be till they tell me I'm no longer able or dead!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Definitely advantage to being tall lol. No stilts for anything 8' 6" and under! Tall does not always equal strong I agree, I did however play college ball.... lifted 4 times a week. Still lift on occasion although I would consider myself out of shape currently. Weighed 245 in college. Bench was 350+, squat was 475, and did 315 on hang clean...was strongest on our team but then again we were baseball players. Alot of the football guys made me look weak lol. And I never needed to work for anyone else. I get paid well and I run things so it isn't a hard decision. All of my finishers have seen me finish so I get the respect. Some DC's have never picked up tools before... I do every day. I also have seem grown men that couldnt spot screws after a year hardly. If you are physically able and willing to learn then I don't think it matters what age you are when you start. If you are worried about my ability I'm sure there are pics or a video of my work on here somewhere lol.


I'm not worried about your ability to work in the present... you're a grown up now
My point is you can't say I started work at 7 especially when you worked for your father... doesn't matter how tall you were that just just fun

If you'd said... I started going on the site with my parents at 7 yo and didn't have any clue what they were doing and started working at 15 like Moore that would've been believable. 

And you said yourself... never worked for somebody else. So even now it's possible you don't know what work means. Go out for a week, find your own job by yourself, work for same money you pay your finishers and then come back and tell me you started work at 7yo...And you have an advantage now....the skills, strength and wisdom of an adult not a 7 yo


My ex-boss son had a similar story. Worked for his father all his life. On the site he was on the phone for hours and pushing his boys to work harder and in the family they thought there's nobody like him- hard working guy.

He moved to US with his wife and struggled - hard to find and stay on the job outside of his father's business. He probably find out the hard way he is not as professional and hard worker as he thought. His father still send him money. I'm sure now he understand what work means. 

If you can prove yourself you're not like him .... hats off to you.

But please stop that joke ..... start by 7yo proficient by 12yo... don't even tell it to your wife or girlfriend... you never know what women think


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> When was the last time you finished out a 250 -350 boarder by yourself. ? Or even with a crew? I'd guess seldom if ever! Truck butt contracting is something anyone with a half brain can do in this trade ...if your not breaking your back in this trade your not a real drywall man. Your just a paper pusher.


The fact of the matter is I can finish a house by myself if need be. I don't just sit on my @zz like you would like to believe. You always take offense to anyone that isn't finishing by themselves every single day. So say I can finish as good or better than the all might Moore but don't finish every day.... Not a real drywall man? I literally depend on this trade to pay my bills and take care of my family but I guess I'm not a drywall man. I have an option... Finish one 250 board house a week by myself or manage 5 of them or more a week. You would be surprised which one can be more tiring and stressful. I don't mind physical labor. Guess if you had the option to make more money and save your body you would prefer to kill yourself I guess :thumbsup: Go on and enjoy being drywall martyr. Guess what, everyone eventually gets out. What you got planned?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

keke said:


> I'm not worried about your ability to work in the present... you're a grown up now
> My point is you can't say I started work at 7 especially when you worked for your father... doesn't matter how tall you were that just just fun
> 
> If you'd said... I started going on the site with my parents at 7 yo and didn't have any clue what they were doing and started working at 15 like Moore that would've been believable.
> ...


 Well I'm not sure if I work for anyone since I write and sign my own checks lol. Why would I lie about my up bringing? No, I didn't drop out of school like Moore. I worked every summer as many hours as I could, worked weekends, worked holidays, heck I remember taping a house on my birthday! By the time I was 12 I could finish as good as any of the other guys in our crew. All we did was hand finish, I didn't learn how to run a box or a banjo until some years later. I had other job offers after college but decided to help my family. Guess it makes me less of a man that I work with family instead of working for somebody else. Work for what I pay my finishers?.. Like you know what I pay my people. Paid a couple of my guys about 150k last year and one of my two man finish crews got 10k last week!.. Around here that is called bank. Doesn't matter If I was 12 or 30 I still acquired the skill set. Now I run a 7 figure business and my dad gets a chance to relax a bit. A lot of other peoples lives revolve around my ability to succeed.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Well I'm not sure if I work for anyone since I write and sign my own checks lol. Why would I lie about my up bringing? No, I didn't drop out of school like Moore. I worked every summer as many hours as I could, worked weekends, worked holidays, heck I remember taping a house on my birthday! By the time I was 12 I could finish as good as any of the other guys in our crew. All we did was hand finish, I didn't learn how to run a box or a banjo until some years later. I had other job offers after college but decided to help my family. Guess it makes me less of a man that I work with family instead of working for somebody else. Work for what I pay my finishers?.. Like you know what I pay my people. Paid a couple of my guys about 150k last year and one of my two man finish crews got 10k last week!.. Around here that is called bank. Doesn't matter If I was 12 or 30 I still acquired the skill set. Now I run a 7 figure business and my dad gets a chance to relax a bit. A lot of other peoples lives revolve around my ability to succeed.



OK you explained very well yourself...according to what you said you didn't work properly until you got your degree ( to clarify weekends, holidays = work experience part time or casual never full time)

After you got your degree you helped your father to run the business and now you do the same = not a full time finisher as you'd like to believe. You're more a manager than a finisher. It's nothing wrong with that. Happy for you but please don't claim what you're not.

Above you claim you paid one of your finishers $10K one week and in another post you said you pay like $10/ board. Be honest - can you do that to call yourself a hard working finisher? 

And with this I hope I made myself understood....if you still don't get it I'm sorry for you.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Why did you quote me in this post? I'm not the one that retired from physical labor at the age of 17 ... I'm still out here busting ass at 48.. And will be till they tell me I'm no longer able or dead!


 Sorry Moore... you said you started as a kid.... missed the part- 15 yo- still a kid. Apologies


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

At the end of the day who really cares.....it's all work experience.........and its the quality Of the work you put out now that matters not how long you been doing it...
I know people doing it 4 years better than people who have been doing 15 years 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

thefinisher said:


> Well I'm not sure if I work for anyone since I write and sign my own checks lol. Why would I lie about my up bringing? No, I didn't drop out of school like Moore. I worked every summer as many hours as I could, worked weekends, worked holidays, heck I remember taping a house on my birthday! By the time I was 12 I could finish as good as any of the other guys in our crew. All we did was hand finish, I didn't learn how to run a box or a banjo until some years later. I had other job offers after college but decided to help my family. Guess it makes me less of a man that I work with family instead of working for somebody else. Work for what I pay my finishers?.. Like you know what I pay my people. Paid a couple of my guys about 150k last year and one of my two man finish crews got 10k last week!.. Around here that is called bank. Doesn't matter If I was 12 or 30 I still acquired the skill set. Now I run a 7 figure business and my dad gets a chance to relax a bit. A lot of other peoples lives revolve around my ability to succeed.


150k last year as a single finisher working for you? !? Can I have a job!!!!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I see a lot of tension between my old school idol moore and the yung buck finisher i can agree with both to be honest not the kid part i feel a 12 yr old cant have the life experience to give a **** avout quality but eyy i could be wrong all i know is i fall a little in between of moore and finisher atm i work full time on tools with my workers and try to subcontract ans manage out what i can i will try this for as long as my body can then hopefully i build up a big enough business my son can run jobs......after he learns the hard way about life


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> I see a lot of tension between my old school idol moore and the yung buck finisher i can agree with both to be honest not the kid part i feel a 12 yr old cant have the life experience to give a **** avout quality but eyy i could be wrong all i know is i fall a little in between of moore and finisher atm i work full time on tools with my workers and try to subcontract ans manage out what i can i will try this for as long as my body can then hopefully i build up a big enough business my son can run jobs......after he learns the hard way about life


That is a good plan Embella. My wife and I are going to start trying probably in 6 months or so. If I have a son he will dang sure learn to finish. I may not put them through what I did but I don't resent it any. My parents always put big time emphasis on doing things right and working hard. Believe it or not my mom was the biggest hard @zz when it came to finishing as she was a perfectionist. Lol, my dad would just tell you to hurry the F#*k up! I agree that there were many times I hated growing up doing what did but I can say now it made me into a good person with good values and work ethics. I only hope I can do the same for my kids when they come.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> 150k last year as a single finisher working for you? !? Can I have a job!!!!


Absolutely! Come on down. Lots of work right now.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I have an option... Finish one 250 board house a week by myself or manage 5 of them or more a week.




So what your saying is..You yourself are capable of finishing out a chopped up 250 boarder in 5 days? And your finishing crew[ crews] are slapping out 1300 plus sheets every 5 days? Oh my....Let me put my feet up on the desk!!!!  This chit is getting deep!!! 

You got brown eyes don't cha??


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> So what your saying is..You yourself are capable of finishing out a chopped up 250 boarder in 5 days? And your finishing crew[ crews] are slapping out 1300 plus sheets every 5 days? Oh my....Let me put my feet up on the desk!!!!  This chit is getting deep!!!
> 
> You got brown eyes don't cha??


Maybe he uses little boards?


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm 26 from uk. Just finishing a taping and jointing apprenticeship with local firm. Been doing the job just shy of 10 months. Learnt the hawk and trowel hand finishing way. Haven't been on the boxes or any of the fun stuff yet. 
Just been using the real basics. Tape roller, corner finisher. Was working for a big corporation in the office before. Redundancies were offered, I took my escape as I was pretty much dead inside ?. Wanted to be a plasterer, couldn't get in with anyone. Next best thing was taping and jointing which I got took on for


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

dnbdan said:


> I'm 26 from uk. Just finishing a taping and jointing apprenticeship with local firm. Been doing the job just shy of 10 months. Learnt the hawk and trowel hand finishing way. Haven't been on the boxes or any of the fun stuff yet.
> Just been using the real basics. Tape roller, corner finisher. Was working for a big corporation in the office before. Redundancies were offered, I took my escape as I was pretty much dead inside ?. Wanted to be a plasterer, couldn't get in with anyone. Next best thing was taping and jointing which I got took on for


In uk taping board is growing more and more "plastering" is the ye old fashioned trend anyway


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

dnbdan said:


> I'm 26 from uk. Just finishing a taping and jointing apprenticeship with local firm. Been doing the job just shy of 10 months. Learnt the hawk and trowel hand finishing way. Haven't been on the boxes or any of the fun stuff yet.
> Just been using the real basics. Tape roller, corner finisher. Was working for a big corporation in the office before. Redundancies were offered, I took my escape as I was pretty much dead inside ?. Wanted to be a plasterer, couldn't get in with anyone. Next best thing was taping and jointing which I got took on for


U wanted the info now u have found the site with prob 2 much info!:thumbsup:
P.S don't mention MESH!!!!!!
Oh and I forgot 2 tell u its addictive!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> In uk taping board is growing more and more "plastering" is the ye old fashioned trend anyway[/Q


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Absolutely! Come on down. Lots of work right now.


Well work here is sh*t right now and I mean sh*t!!!
Any chance of a job?:thumbsup:


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely! Come on down. Lots of work right now.
> ...


Been looking through, loads of info on here. Cheers for the heads up again Mate ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Well work here is sh*t right now and I mean sh*t!!!
> Any chance of a job?:thumbsup:


Always work here in Va. For you.. I don't think TF hires white boys...:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Always work here in Va. For you.. I don't think TF hires white boys...:whistling2:


Do I need my tools Mr Moore?
Not kidding could b months before I get going again!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Not kidding could b months before I get going again!!


 Really Vanman, But you have always been busy, Had good jobs and often complained of far to much work, Whats happened?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Really Vanman, But you have always been busy, Had good jobs and often complained of far to much work, Whats happened?


Yea Caz there is something going on!
Thought it was the oil sh*t going on but I think there is more to it than just the oil!:furious:
O well just have to live with it or start painting again!!


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> cazna said:
> 
> 
> > Really Vanman, But you have always been busy, Had good jobs and often complained of far to much work, Whats happened?
> ...


You do panting on the side mate?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

:drink:


dnbdan said:


> You do panting on the side mate?


Not at all but I am a time served painter! Served my time with my dad!
Hate it now but I can still do it if need be!:yes:
My side jobs r drinking beer LOL:drink:


----------



## dnbdan (Mar 18, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> dnbdan said:
> 
> 
> > You do panting on the side mate?
> ...


Drinking beer is a fun hobby. Expensive. But fun none the less :0


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Like many others here, a family member taught me. Started full time in 1984.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You have been reported.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Reported ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

There was a spammer, the mods got rid of him and the post. To report a spammer click on the flag.


----------



## thomesallen (Mar 24, 2016)

I like this thread :*

Mine is also an interesting Story. When I was 13 our family shifted to Virginia. There I find it really interesting people plastering our House. I even joined them doing my own room. When I turn 17 I decided I will join them as I was not much interested in my studies. 

I still love my job and its growing day by day.


----------



## krem (Mar 20, 2016)

i was an unemployed alcoholic (well nearly anyways), ran into a guy at the pub who was looking for a labourer, started with him solid plastering (rendering, granosite, texture coating) and plastering, got the hang of it and then got a job at the local pulp mill paying 3times more for 142 days a yr work (awesome schedule, paid every fortnight and more days off than i worked!!), anyways, we bought a house, then the pulp shut down, guy over front fence of our house like the look of the rendering i was doing to our house and offered me a job, little did i know, he had 1 of the best names in the industry here and had for over 40yrs, that was 7yrs ago, he since retired, i went worked for another corwd, they were **** so i left and found my last boss Dennis, he retired in june last yr, we inherited his clients, so it begins, PAK Plastering:whistling2:
i did freelance around a little for a while inbetween all that tho, learned a bit of useful stuff, alot of very bad stuff, 
i love my job, but sadly, it dont love me, i have back and knee probs, trying to get them sorted, osteopath, massage, meds, excersices, sucks really, but im so addicted to hearing builders and homeowners when they are happy with the work we do, the $$ is good too, lol, im a dumbass, ugly and bald, so any other job is really out of the question that will pay me a fair wage!!
krem


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

I started out working for Fleetwood Homes of America in the drywall department. It was a mobile home manufacturing facility out of Longview Washington. I liked the mud right away. spinning outlets and spotting nails. All quickset joint compound. There was a guy we called the, "mud bitch". His job was to mix quickset and bring it to us all day. Shortly after I quit and joint the local 360 out of Vancouver Washington although most of the work was commercial in Portland Or. I started as a 50% apprentice and rose the ranks. I ended up traveling around quite a bit and getting lots of different experience in different parts of the country till I started doing the colored mud thing. I've always been mostly a finisher. I'm very fast at the automatic tools but don't get to use them any more. I know enough hanging to get me into trouble but try to sub it out whenever possible.


----------



## sheep (May 11, 2015)

When I was 13 my parents split, moved interstate with my dad so he could go hang sheet for his brother and brother inlaw. He had hung sheet for many years prior, he was even the one that taught his brother, who taught their brother inlaw. 

So from 13-14 I would push start the work van every morning and help out during weekends and holidays. 
At age 15 I started getting in the van instead of going to school, one of my uncles gave in and put me on as an apprentice.

Not the full story, but that's how I got started


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

sheep said:


> When I was 13 my parents split, moved interstate with my dad so he could go hang sheet for his brother and brother inlaw. He had hung sheet for many years prior, he was even the one that taught his brother, who taught their brother inlaw.
> 
> So from 13-14 I would push start the work van every morning and help out during weekends and holidays.
> At age 15 I started getting in the van instead of going to school, one of my uncles gave in and put me on as an apprentice.
> ...


Absolutely love it mate push start the van true blue story :thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking to hire some white guys now to replace my current white guy as he is moving soon. Anyone looking for a stable job? 40 hrs, truck, gas, etc...


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Looking to hire some white guys now to replace my current white guy as he is moving soon. Anyone looking for a stable job? 40 hrs, truck, gas, etc...


And a 1099?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

W2... Or 1099. Whichever works best. We are rolling pretty good right now and I need hourly people for punch items and small jobs. Hard to find good people though.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> Looking to hire some white guys now to replace my current white guy as he is moving soon. Anyone looking for a stable job? 40 hrs, truck, gas, etc...


Haha u had to say that one or the guys on hear would have pounced on that funny chyt


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Looking to hire some white guys now to replace my current white guy as he is moving soon. Anyone looking for a stable job? 40 hrs, truck, gas, etc...


 Oh really?? I hope the bazooka doesn't get tangled up in his neck chain 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AltMeuPkWRs


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> And a 1099?



TF Is a legit drywall contractor . I may bust his balls at times [all in fun] but I'd work for him in a heart beat! I believe he would be a good man to work for . Hell !!! He could even through me in that pile of tacos And I think I'd fit right in!!:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> MrWillys said:
> 
> 
> > And a 1099?
> ...


Lol.. I got to be the easiest person to work for. My hourly guys literally keep their own hours and start whenever they want. Only thing I ask is they get sh!t done. Don't care how or when just do it. My dad on the other hand would cuss you for what your worth if he felt like you were slacking off. Hopefully got a new guy coming in this week. Says he has 15 years experience... But I hear that alot sometimes from some of these applicants. If I could find 2 good hourly guys I would be happy!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

My worker is a freek Melbourne shuffle (plasterer style): https://youtu.be/bKaXJjIaiAg


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Lol.. I got to be the easiest person to work for. My hourly guys literally keep their own hours and start whenever they want. Only thing I ask is they get sh!t done. Don't care how or when just do it. My dad on the other hand would cuss you for what your worth if he felt like you were slacking off. Hopefully got a new guy coming in this week. Says he has 15 years experience... But I hear that alot sometimes from some of these applicants. If I could find 2 good hourly guys I would be happy!


Why the hourly guys? If your Mexicans are as good as you say why not grab them for the small jobs and pay them to touch up behind the trim and floor guys ...That would give you even more seat warming time .. :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> My worker is a freek Melbourne shuffle (plasterer style): https://youtu.be/bKaXJjIaiAg


He's gonna kill himself on those milk crates ! Get that guy some buckets!!  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BizSpSsTFZ8


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> He's gonna kill himself on those milk crates ! Get that guy some buckets!!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BizSpSsTFZ8


Mr moore as impressive as that is how are your knees holding up brother


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

embella plaster said:


> Mr moore as impressive as that is how are your knees holding up brother


My Knees are fine ! My Hips are shot !! 

Don't get me started on ailments bro ! I could go on all night!!! :yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.. I got to be the easiest person to work for. My hourly guys literally keep their own hours and start whenever they want. Only thing I ask is they get sh!t done. Don't care how or when just do it. My dad on the other hand would cuss you for what your worth if he felt like you were slacking off. Hopefully got a new guy coming in this week. Says he has 15 years experience... But I hear that alot sometimes from some of these applicants. If I could find 2 good hourly guys I would be happy!
> ...


I do that quite often to fill in when needed. But I pay them by the board to do so. A lot cheaper to do it hourly. I pay them a lot for small jobs! For reference for hanging say 15 sheet addition I would pay at least $450. Not bad for 2 hours of work lol. On a job like that my finishers would get about $600... $200 to sand... I figure a specific profit number after that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> TF Is a legit drywall contractor . I may bust his balls at times [all in fun] but I'd work for him in a heart beat! I believe he would be a good man to work for . Hell !!! He could even through me in that pile of tacos And I think I'd fit right in!!:yes:


So you both have employees and provide W2's at end of year?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> So you both have employees and provide W2's at end of year?


I don't have employees. I sub out the hang.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> moore said:
> 
> 
> > TF Is a legit drywall contractor . I may bust his balls at times [all in fun] but I'd work for him in a heart beat! I believe he would be a good man to work for . Hell !!! He could even through me in that pile of tacos And I think I'd fit right in!!
> ...


I have w2 employees and I have my w9 sub guys....


----------

